# How do most of you dispose of your shingles after a tear off?



## BamBamm5144 (Jul 12, 2008)

I'll give you $4000 :thumbup:


----------



## dougger222 (Jan 29, 2004)

BamBamm5144 said:


> I'll give you $4000 :thumbup:


Sorry BamBamm but they aint for sale! If I do decide to "dump" one it will more than likely be the older one when the time comes to buy a new one. When that moment has come will PM you.

A couple years ago before buying the 09 (Summer of 08) responded to one on Craigslist. 2 year old PJ 14ft dump trailer with 4ft sidewalls, $3,000 Emailed the seller about 1.5 hours after the listing and a half hour later emailed back stating it was sold. At first I figured it was another overseas third world scam as most are $3,500-4,999.99. The city listed was one were the average house is well north of a mill so suspect he bought it used it a few times and sold it dirt cheap.

Most I see used for around $4K are really beat up. Not saying the 04 is nice but it has removable sections which is easier than the 09 with full solid removable sides. The newer PJ's are wider which means more capacity and they got rid of the lip on the back/bottom. This Winter had my welder modify the 04 so it's flat there now. The paint on the 09 seems less quality than the 04. 

A few weeks ago dumped both trailers same day and found out the 09 is about 80 pounds more than the 04.


----------



## Pro roof system (Jun 28, 2010)

Well I thougt I would post my experience with the boxxster system and it turned out very well. First thing was i went to my local roofing supply shop ABC and they had a few sets of the systems there. They gave me the run down which was very plain and simple you on fold the pastic sleeves and then lock them into a plastic palet, fill them up with the shingles and then they come and pick them up. It was great because it saved me 8 hours of paying a laboror to do the ground pick up, where I would have him on the ground picking the shingles up, In stead he helped with the tear off and then laying the new shingles it was great. No headache from the paranoid customer they picked them up next day which most dumpster companies always take there time on pick up..... So it saved time and labor and I will just let them deal with that so I dont have to even think about it!\

here is the photo's they sent me on pick up lol.


----------

